# I wonder



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

My dd is wanting to try to turn some of her homemade lemongrass sage soap into a shower gel kind of soap. I have no idea why and honestly this kid keeps me really busy just trying to keep up with her never ending curiosity over things to experiment with...... but anyway. How would we go about doing this? I thought about melting it down and adding water but she thought that might make it too "runny"... would melting it down with baking soda or borax or something kind of like making laundry soap work? :help: This kid will spend the entire weekend in my kitchen experimenting if I can't figure out how to steer her on the right track with this!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I usually bring a pot of water up to a simmer and sprinkle grated soap into it, a little at a time. Once it cools, you can decide if it's the right consistency. If it's too runny, warm it up and add more soap. If it's to thick, heat up some water and add the soap to the water.

You can also just take a leftover piece and leave it in a container of water for several days. A cottage cheese container works well. Eventually, you will have goop. Stir it, and keep adding water every couple of days until it is the right consistency.


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks maura, I'll tell her to try that.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I can't give you any guidance to making a shower gel but I do know that as soon as you add water you should add a preservative. If you store watered down soap for any length of time nasties will probably grow in it especially as thin as a shower gel product gets.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I keep a quart jar in the bathroom to put soap ends and pieces in.I add water and shake,Then let set untill it turns to liquid.I use this in my liquid soap dispensers.


----------

